# Camp Chef Woodwind with side Sear Box



## firstrowjoe (Aug 2, 2021)

Moved on from Masterbuilt 40 to Camp Chef Woodwind Wi-Fi $G with $ide $ear box. Looking for max smoke temp and smoke setting for ribs as HIGH Smoke setting isn’t it.  Hi Jeff, I formally lived at 101st and Memorial so very familiar with Tulsa. Up in Minnesota now.   What’s my best setting to maximize smoke flavor on this rig??


----------



## bregent (Aug 2, 2021)

Welcome. 
To get max flavor your best bet is to keep your temps around 225F or less. Also, the pellets you use can make a big difference.  What pellets have you been using? 
 I'd suggest going with a 100% hickory pellet.


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 2, 2021)

bregent said:


> Welcome.
> To get max flavor your best bet is to keep your temps around 225F or less. Also, the pellets you use can make a big difference.  What pellets have you been using?
> I'd suggest going with a 100% hickory pellet.


So far I have used lumber jack char hickory mixed with lumber jack competition hickory, maple and cherry. I have a bag of  treager hickory that doesn’t say specifically that it is 100% and a bag of camp chef  hickory coming that does say that’s it’s 100 %


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2021)

Welcome and Congrats on the new Smoker...JJ


----------



## forktender (Aug 3, 2021)

firstrowjoe said:


> Moved on from Masterbuilt 40 to Camp Chef Woodwind Wi-Fi $G with $ide $ear box. Looking for max smoke temp and smoke setting for ribs as HIGH Smoke setting isn’t it.  Hi Jeff, I formally lived at 101st and Memorial so very familiar with Tulsa. Up in Minnesota now.   What’s my best setting to maximize smoke flavor on this rig??


Low smoke setting for the first hour or two, than bump it up to 250* or high smoke setting.
You aren't going to get a heavy smoke flavor on any pellet grill that I've met, by using Oak, Hickory or Mesquite wood you will get a little more than using say a comp blend. Also, Cook'in pellets are the best, but you pay for them. I normally use Lumberjack pellets because they are good plus cheap at Dick's if you have them price match Rural King's price.


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 3, 2021)

forktender said:


> Low smoke setting for the first hour or two, than bump it up to 250* or high smoke setting.
> You aren't going to get a heavy smoke flavor on any pellet grill that I've met, by using Oak, Hickory or Mesquite wood you will get a little more than using say a comp blend. Also, Cook'in pellets are the best, but you pay for them. I normally use Lumberjack pellets because they are good plus cheap at Dick's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coreymacc (Aug 3, 2021)

Odd that high smoke setting isn't getting you to 225. My old Lux sits at 225 all day on high smoke. 
Obviously ambient temp makes a difference but in the summer it's rock steady.
Corey


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 3, 2021)

Coreymacc said:


> Odd that high smoke setting isn't getting you to 225. My old Lux sits at 225 all day on high smoke.
> Obviously ambient temp makes a difference but in the summer it's rock steady.
> Corey


The  camp chef is pre programmed for High Smoke at 220 with smoke setting # 3.   It maintains temp well but I would like to see more smoldering of the pellets. I think for that to happen the fan has to slow down.   I always crank the smoke to 8 or 10 but don’t see any visible difference. Maybe I’ll give the high smoke setting a mother run and just leave it.


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 3, 2021)

The camp chef woodwind wi-if sg has two pre programmed setting in addition to 160 -450 manual temp and 1 - 10 smoke setting .  Low Smoke is 160 and High Smoke is 220 smoke setting #3 is what it defaults to. I’m guessing the logic controls a rheostat that runs the fan speed but I’m not hearing that except on startup. You have to maintain temp which it does well  by burning pellets but you also have to get thin blue smoke or smoldering from the same pellets. I’m thinking these pellet grills need two augers with one for heat and one for smoldering. I’m going to run my next rib smoke at the High Smoke preset (220 temp, #3 smoke, camp chef hickory 100%) and except for spritzing, leave it alone for 5 hours.


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 3, 2021)

I started using an AMAZN tube years ago in my Masterbuilt electric and never used chips. I got an awesome smoke flavor with any pellet I put in there. So what’s the difference from a pellet grill??  You guessed it…… a FAN that spins way too fast, continuously, and thus lack of sufficient smoldering.


----------



## bregent (Aug 3, 2021)

firstrowjoe said:


> So far I have used lumber jack char hickory mixed with lumber jack competition hickory, maple and cherry. I have a bag of  treager hickory that doesn’t say specifically that it is 100% and a bag of camp chef  hickory coming that does say that’s it’s 100 %



I doubt the Traeger are 100% hickory and I am unware that Camp Chef makes a 100% hickory pellet either. I have not found anything on their website that shows it.  Do you have a link?


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 4, 2021)

bregent said:


> I doubt the Traeger are 100% hickory and I am unware that Camp Chef makes a 100% hickory pellet either. I have not found anything on their website that shows it.  Do you have a link?


I read the product detail on Amazon where I ordered the camp chef hickory pellets. Hard to find camp chef  goods in actual stores. I haven’t received them yet.


----------



## forktender (Aug 4, 2021)

Grab a bag of these and never look back.








						Hickory Grilling Pellets | 100% Hickory Grilling Pellets from Lumber Jack
					

Our 100% hickory grilling pellets provide a unique smoke flavor and compliment almost any food you pair with them. Contact Lumber Jack for more information!




					bbqlumberjack.com


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 4, 2021)

forktender said:


> Grab a bag of these and never look back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see these are made next door in WI but can’t find anywhere on the shelf so ordered some from DICK’s Sporting Goods. I knew when all the Lumber Jack pellets disappeared early this summer that there was something to it and a lot of YouTube’s rank them  very high or on top. Thanks for the link


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 4, 2021)

I’m going to try some of these pellet sifting devices. I see no benefit to the Traeger expect the lid is nice for pouring. If it doesn’t fit, set in hot sun of half hour and then it will from then on, it will stretch. The sift pan in bottom of bucket does WHAT again with 20 lbs of pellets on top of it?  The Oklahoma Joe basket is awesome and sturdy. Pour in a couple lbs at a time and shake, then pour in your bucket. I got a 1/8 and 1/4 mesh pan also. Haven’t tried them yet but self explanatory. Get the “fines” out!!


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 4, 2021)

bregent said:


> Welcome.
> To get max flavor your best bet is to keep your temps around 225F or less. Also, the pellets you use can make a big difference.  What pellets have you been using?
> I'd suggest going with a 100% hickory pellet.


I have 5 bags on the way, Lumber Jack 100% Hickory


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 4, 2021)

firstrowjoe said:


> I read the product detail on Amazon where I ordered the camp chef hickory pellets. Hard to find camp chef  goods in actual stores. I haven’t received them yet.


I have Lumber Jack 100% Hickory on the way


----------



## bregent (Aug 5, 2021)

firstrowjoe said:


> I read the product detail on Amazon where I ordered the camp chef hickory pellets. Hard to find camp chef  goods in actual stores. I haven’t received them yet.



I can't find anything in the description that states they are 100% hickory - if they were it would say so prominently on the bag.  They are not bad pellets, but are probably 65-70% oak or alder, with the balance being hickory.


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 5, 2021)

bregent said:


> I can't find anything in the description that states they are 100% hickory - if they were it would say so prominently on the bag.  They are not bad pellets, but are probably 65-70% oak or alder, with the balance being hickory.


So I cut to the chase and have 80 lbs of  Lumber Jack 100% Hickory being delivered Saturday.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Aug 5, 2021)

Camp Chef pellets are 100% Hardwood, not 100% flavor wood.   I don't trust Camp Chef's low and high smoke settings.  I run the smoke setting of 10 most all the time.  I start out around 180° for an hour or so and them move to 225-250 as time dictates.  You chose well with the LumberJack pellets.

If you live near any Rural King stores or Atwoods farm stores they both sell LJ pellets at good prices and have sales from time to time at outstanding prices.


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 5, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> Camp Chef pellets are 100% Hardwood, not 100% flavor wood.   I don't trust Camp Chef's low and high smoke settings.  I run the smoke setting of 10 most all the time.  I start out around 180° for an hour or so and them move to 225-250 as time dictates.  You chose well with the LumberJack pellets.
> 
> If you live near any Rural King stores or Atwoods farm stores they both sell LJ pellets at good prices and have sales from time to time at outstanding prices.


Thanks for the intel, no Rural King or Atwood’s up around here in MN. Dicks only has LJ char hickory and competition on the shelf but I was able to order the 100% Hickory from them online.  Hopefully find a retailer up here soon


----------



## 1MoreFord (Aug 5, 2021)

Dick's is supposed to price match!  Check prices at Rural King and Atwoods.


----------



## bregent (Aug 6, 2021)

firstrowjoe said:


> Hopefully find a retailer up here soon



You should be able to get LJ at a good price in MN with a group buy from bbqpelletsonline.com.   You need to buy 500# as part of a group that is purchasing a ton or more.  They locate others in your area to go in with you, and deliver to a terminal. Terminals in MN are


Blaine, MN10029 Naples St NEDuluth, MN3115 Hill Ave.Owatonna, MN1500 Park DriveSauk Rapids, MN1025 13th Ave N


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 7, 2021)

bregent said:


> You should be able to get LJ at a good price in MN with a group buy from bbqpelletsonline.com.   You need to buy 500# as part of a group that is purchasing a ton or more.  They locate others in your area to go in with you, and deliver to a terminal. Terminals in MN are
> 
> 
> Blaine, MN10029 Naples St NEDuluth, MN3115 Hill Ave.Owatonna, MN1500 Park DriveSauk Rapids, MN1025 13th Ave N


That’s a lot, no thanks but thanks for the info. Igot the  80 lbs for $108 so $27 a bag delivered to the house.


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 7, 2021)

firstrowjoe said:


> That’s a lot, no thanks but thanks for the info. Igot the  80 lbs for $108 so $27 a bag delivered to the house.


So $14.99 a bag at the store but they don’t carry 100% hickory on the shelf so have to order online and $12 bucks a bag delivered to the house. If anyone buys a green sifter from Amazon, get the 1/8” mesh. The Oklahoma Joe’s basket is 1/8” also. I tried the 1/4” sifter but more than “fines” go through. If you want those 1/4 inch pellets out also, get the 1/4”.


----------



## bregent (Aug 9, 2021)

firstrowjoe said:


> That’s a lot, no thanks but thanks for the info. Igot the 80 lbs for $108 so $27 a bag delivered to the house.


 
Ouch, that's really expensive. That's $1.35/lb.   I pay about $0.42/lb delivered to California.  It would probably cost you about $.035/lb. 
500lbs is only 13 #40 bags - takes up much less room than you might think. I store it all on one shelf of a gorilla rack in my garage.


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 9, 2021)

bregent said:


> Ouch, that's really expensive. That's $1.35/lb.   I pay about $0.42/lb delivered to California.  It would probably cost you about $.035/lb.
> 500lbs is only 13 #40 bags - takes up much less room than you might think. I store it all on one shelf of a gorilla rack in my garage.


Do they deliver it in 20 or 40 lb bags?  My initial thought was it would be in bulk.


----------



## bregent (Aug 10, 2021)

firstrowjoe said:


> Do they deliver it in 20 or 40 lb bags?  My initial thought was it would be in bulk.



You choose either 20# or 40# bags - it's not "bulk".   The #40 bags are slightly less expensive per pound than the #20's.


----------



## firstrowjoe (Aug 27, 2021)

bregent said:


> Ouch, that's really expensive. That's $1.35/lb.   I pay about $0.42/lb delivered to California.  It would probably cost you about $.035/lb.
> 500lbs is only 13 #40 bags - takes up much less room than you might think. I store it all on one shelf of a gorilla rack in my garage.


Finally……the Traeger dealer in my town finally got 40 lb bags of Lumber Jack 100% Hickory (among others selections) for .47 cent a lb/$18.99 bag.


----------

